# New TAG Heuer Models...



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

...and here they are... :-!

_*TAG Heuer Grand CARRERA Calibre 6 RS*_
_Rotating System: Small Second_
_Classically elegant with silver, brown or black dial and a choice of steel or alligator strap with solid steel folding clasp featuring safety pushbuttons, this 40.2mm diameter timepiece is equipped with a TAG Heuer Calibre 6 RS movement. The Rotating System at 6 o'clock, decorated with Côtes de Genève and diamond polished facets, indicates small seconds_








copyright @ horomundi.com

_*TAG Heuer Grand CARRERA Calibre 8 RS Grande-Date GMT*_
_Rotating System: 2nd GMT time zone_
_Perfect for globetrotters: the first-ever TAG Heuer automatic movement with a large date, shown through a beveled aperture hand-applied at 12 o'clock. The bigger, 42.5mm case also displays a second GMT time zone through the Rotating System. Available with black, silver or brown dial, steel bracelet or alligator strap with solid-steel folding clasp featuring safety pushbuttons and applied TAG Heuer logo._








copyright @ horomundi.com

_*TAG Heuer Grand CARRERA Chronograph Calibre 17 RS*_
_2 Rotating Systems: small seconds and chronograph minute counter_
_No new TAG Heuer collection would be complete without a COSC-certified chronograph: the larger (43mm) stopwatch size, screwed-in crown, screw-in chronograph pushbuttons and hand-applied date window at 6 o'clock, give it the distinctive look of a classic TAG Heuer chronograph. With a black or silver dial equipped with 2 Rotating Systems decorated with "Côtes de Genève" and diamond polished facets: small seconds at 3 o'clock; chronograph minute at 9 o'clock. Available with steel bracelet or alligator strap with solid-steel folding clasp with safety pushbuttons and hand-applied TAG Heuer logo._








copyright @ horomundi.com


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

wow, those really are timepieces, i wonder the prize??? 3k? 4k?


----------



## Stan (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, all three of those look like winners to me. Does it seem that TAG is really kicking things up a notch or is that me just getting more involved in them? It seems like they have some very fresh designs and are doing things with various calibers to bring the brand back to the forefront....

Would love to see the last one in person........:-!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-( I'm starting to miss not being in the loop.


----------



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

wilfreb said:


> wow, those really are timepieces, i wonder the prize??? 3k? 4k?


Voilà...;-)

_*Grand Carrera Calibre 6 RS*_
_*$2,995 Steel*_
_*$4,295 Steel/Gold*_

_*Grand Carrera Calibre 8 RS Grand Date GMT*_
_*$3,495 *_

_*Grand Carrera Chronograph Calibre 17 RS*_
_*$4,495 *_


----------



## image (Feb 20, 2006)

I like how Tag is directing their focus on COSC automatic movements rather than quartz in their new models. That Calibre 17 Carrera is innovative, but that price tag pushes me away from it. Hopefully people will now start to give TH more respect.


----------



## dkr (Feb 5, 2007)

I was loving the Cal. 17 RS until I saw the price... That's Cal 36 El Primero money...


----------



## relo ni leroy (May 20, 2007)

Any idea when these new models will be released?


----------



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

relo ni leroy said:


> Any idea when these new models will be released?


Yes. I phoned last Week with TH Switzerland. They told me the launch of these new modells started at the first half of 2008...


----------



## relo ni leroy (May 20, 2007)

ducaticorse21 said:


> Yes. I phoned last Week with TH Switzerland. They told me the launch of these new modells started at the first half of 2008...


THAnks! :thanks more time to save.


----------



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

relo ni leroy said:


> THAnks! :thanks more time to save.


YES...!!! :-! ;-)


----------



## Skipdawg (May 7, 2007)

Those are nice lookers b-) :-!


----------



## phils_66 (May 18, 2006)

ducaticorse21 said:


> YES...!!! :-! ;-)


So early 2008 for Switzerland. Do you or does anyone else know if these same dates would apply to the US?

Cant wait to get my wrist on one of these :-!

P.S. I was trying to find the TH phone # for USA and cant seem to find it? Any ideas?

Thanks again!

Philip


----------



## ducaticorse21 (Jul 11, 2006)

phils_66 said:


> P.S. I was trying to find the TH phone # for USA and cant seem to find it? Any ideas?


Hi Philip,

get this one... ;-)

*Unites States of Amerika*
966 South Springfield Avenue
Springfield, NJ 07081

Telefon+1 - 800.321.4832
Fax+1 -973. 467.5495

You can find it here...:-!

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-brand/contacts-services/tag-heuer-worldwide/index.lbl?lang=de


----------



## Broad Arrow (Sep 19, 2007)

Excellent info, I'm really liking the new GMT. Thanx for the post


----------



## phils_66 (May 18, 2006)

Great Info, Thanks Again!


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

So all 3 models are COSC? At first I found the RS system a little funky, but it's starting to grow on me. The Grand Carrera 6RS is tempting...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't quite come to grips with the large, overdone chrono and date window garnish. Too industrial looking to me. I do however like the thicker, taller minute markers and the applied logo.


----------



## OwaN (Sep 2, 2007)

Doxa Dan said:


> I haven't quite come to grips with the large, overdone chrono and date window garnish. Too industrial looking to me. I do however like the thicker, taller minute markers and the applied logo.


I agree with you except for the chronograph. i think it works much better on that model. the hand applied logo is great looking


----------



## bogmanfan (Jun 19, 2007)

The Grande Carrera models are available in Ireland now.... Saw them at an AD last week. Even nicer than in the pics.


----------



## Timewarp (Feb 17, 2006)

There is some exclusive content about the Grand Carrera on TAG Heuer.com.

It is apparently only for mobile phones, you take a picture of the screen code and you can watch pictures of the watch and a video on your mobile!

Funny :-!

http://www.tagheuer.com/the-news/events/wapgc.lbl


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

Doxa Dan said:


> I haven't quite come to grips with the large, overdone chrono and date window garnish. Too industrial looking to me. I do however like the thicker, taller minute markers and the applied logo.


I agree. I am having trouble warming up to the new design. I am glad I purchased my Carrera when I did.

Mike.


----------



## spogehead (Sep 2, 2007)

Split Second said:


> I agree. I am having trouble warming up to the new design. I am glad I purchased my Carrera when I did.
> 
> Mike.


With you Mike, my mate just bought the calibre 17 twin window thing and I'm not keen at all the size etc is spot on it's just those damn windows:rodekaart


----------



## Brucew73 (Sep 7, 2008)

Jermyzy,
My Tag is serial no 959.713G. Is yours a grey "granite" type face? I've lost all my original documentation in a house move and I need information for an insurance valuation.Or is there a database with serial numbers accessible online? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## solidus2 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am not sure if you have noticed, but this thread is well over an year old. The last post was 10 months ago. Should have sent a PM to Jermyzy or should have started a new thread and not revive this old one. :roll: It almost fooled me that there are more new models for '09 but noticed these are old ones :-d


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

image said:


> I like how Tag is directing their focus on COSC automatic movements rather than quartz in their new models. That Calibre 17 Carrera is innovative, but that price tag pushes me away from it. Hopefully people will now start to give TH more respect.


People are just never satisfied. It seems to be much easier to talk negatively about things and people. Either it is too expensive... for rich people.. or it is cheaper.. or everyone has.. or no one has... or the models change too often.. or models don't change... or the movements are in-house and that makes maintenace and parts hell... or movement is not in-house, so there is no prestige...

I just like TAG Heuer's soul and personality.


----------

